# Cockatoos as pets



## Warrigal (May 10, 2018)

I am fascinated by these birds - sulphur crested cockatoos.







They are found in the wild in Australia in large flocks and since they must drink every day, the flocks can indicate where water can be found in a dry landscape. They can be devastating to crops and are the bane of the farmer.

They are sometimes kept as solitary pets which I think is cruel since they are social birds and very intelligent. They become bored and frustrated very easily and are very destructive since their beaks grow continuously and need to be worn down by gnawing on hard woody seeds. If these are not available, the decking and electrical wiring will do instead.

The lifespan in captivity is roughly the same as a human so taking on a cockie is a lifetime commitment. They become fixated on their special humans and make a terrible racket when left alone. Shrieking and squawking is worse on the ear than a barking dog and does tend to upset the neighbours. 

However, they are clever and cunning and very amusing. They talk and dance and smooge if they feel like it.
When I see one in a cage, I want to set it free. When I see one out of his cage and advancing towards me, I keep an eye on it in case it decides to attack my shoe. They have an evil sense of humour.

Anyone ever lived with a sulphur crested cockatoo?


----------

